# The A500 Mini



## subcon959 (Aug 10, 2021)

Introducing THEA500 Mini, a compact reimagining of the Amiga 500 home computer. Featuring perfect emulation of not only the original A500 but also the Advanced Graphics Architecture (AGA) of the A1200.

Play one of the included 25 classic Amiga games, selected from a simple to use carousel, including all-time greats like Alien Breed, Another World, Chaos Engine, Simon the Sorcerer and Worms.

Or load your own games via USB stick with WHDLoad support and an array of options to choose from.

Plus save and resume your game at any time to help you finish those punishingly difficult classics.

THEA500 Mini comes with the original style 2-button mouse and newly engineered 8-button precision gamepad.

Emulates A500, A600 & A1200 (ECS/OCS/AGA)
Save & resume your progress at any time
Add your own games
720p HD display, at 50 Hz (Europe) or 60 Hz (USA)
Multiple scaling options and CRT filter
Virtual keyboard, and USB keyboard support
Upgradable firmware
THEA500® Mini will hit the shops 25th March 2022 with a suggested retail price of GBP£119.99/ EUR€129.99/ USD$139.99/ AUD$199.99

 https://retrogames.biz/thea500-mini







​


----------



## Pleng (Aug 11, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Alien Breed 3D



An odd choice of game. Hopefully it emulates an accelerator as this game ran terribly on a stock A1200.

Also, I get that people have more nostalgia for the A500, but this essentially seems like an A1200 mini in an A500 case.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 11, 2021)

Pleng said:


> An odd choice of game. Hopefully it emulates an accelerator as this game ran terribly on a stock A1200.
> 
> Also, I get that people have more nostalgia for the A500, but this essentially seems like an A1200 mini in an A500 case.


It is emulation, so you'd expect it to be able to emulate any model. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2021)

$200 aud for 25 games they must be fucking joking! also why only pinball dreams that's the most boring one! good luck selling that POS here


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 11, 2021)

The pricing definitely seems out of touch for mini consoles. The mouse and controller don't add that much more value.

Then how much are they going to charge for the eventual full version?

Here's some pics of the UI..


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2021)

> Add your own games


Now we're talking   

It would be worth the money if the keyboard was functional. Alas, it's just a giant (tiny) tease. Meh.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 11, 2021)

I wonder how far the emulation goes, i.e. will it allow for different CPUs (e.g. 68040), HDF, OS, etc? Although I wouldn’t buy this at full price, maybe discounted like the C64 Mini got, but even then I’d prefer a ‘Maxi’ version.

I say that, if I can get hold of a Keyrah, I’d like to convert my old A1200 case into a RPi system.



subcon959 said:


> The pricing definitely seems out of touch for mini consoles. The mouse and controller don't add that much more value.
> 
> Then how much are they going to charge for the eventual full version?



I’m expecting something like £170-200 for a ‘Maxi’ version.

The C64 Maxi had about a £40 price difference and the A500 is larger with more keys.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 11, 2021)

Seriously! VIRTUAL keyboard? Why do they not learn?


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 11, 2021)

spinal_cord said:


> Seriously! VIRTUAL keyboard? Why do they not learn?



What's wrong with providing the option? Sure I wouldn't use one for editing the Startup-Sequence but not every game may require heavy usage of it and it may be easier than digging out a USB keyboard.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 11, 2021)

If someone is making a version of a popular home computer, they should provide a working physical keyboard, especially if the original had an integrated keyboard. Having a fake keyboard on it is just as bad as putting a sticker there whit a photo of the keyboard. And nobody should even think about mentioning the 'difficulty' of that, If you can buy a USB keyboard for ~£5, then there is no excuse for not creating a WORKING keyboard on these things. I 100% guarantee they would get a lot more sales even if they had to add £10 or so to the price, if the keyboard actually worked.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 11, 2021)

spinal_cord said:


> If someone is making a version of a popular home computer, they should provide a working physical keyboard, especially if the original had an integrated keyboard. Having a fake keyboard on it is just as bad as putting a sticker there whit a photo of the keyboard. And nobody should even think about mentioning the 'difficulty' of that, If you can buy a USB keyboard for ~£5, then there is no excuse for not creating a WORKING keyboard on these things. I 100% guarantee they would get a lot more sales even if they had to add £10 or so to the price, if the keyboard actually worked.



If this thing is similar in scale to the C64 mini, then it would be pointless IMO to include a working keyboard on the device since you'd probably need a cocktail stick to use it. 

We may see a 'full sized' version with a working keyboard in time, they did this with the C64 mini.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2021)

More Amiga fans around here than last time.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/essentials-amiga-atari-spectrum-c64.126626/ 
Choice video as well if you are interested in the underlying aspects of the original A500


Anyway £120 of my hard earned for that game selection... no thanks, though fairly impressive effort getting Gremlin, Team17 and Bitmap Brothers onboard as that means they surely have some idea where their bread is buttered. I think Sony own Psygnosis (they of Lemmings fame) these days so will have to be one of those own loads there. Elite would be quite surprising, though maybe with Elite dangerous being a thing they have buried the hatchet, and as of the recent EA buyout of Codemasters then I guess Sensible Software (Cannon Fodder, Sensible Soccer) will also not be present, EA long having owned Bullfrog (Populous, Syndicate) so yeah roll on ADF support. No idea who owns James Pond these days, though given it saw one of those awful mobile phone nostalgia cash ins (don't look it up if you have any affection for the original, there is a reason I am not giving the name here either) some years back it might be available.


Fingers crossed for Simulcra.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Yikes! Skip!


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 11, 2021)

There will definitely be a full version with working keyboard so I really don't suggest buying this as adding a USB keyboard just seems daft. You might as well go the Raspberry Pi + Amiberry route at that point.

Also, no SWOS would be a crime.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 11, 2021)

As an American I always found the whole home PC market in Europe in the 80's/90's fascinating.  Between the Amstrad, Sinclair, and Commodore, it seems like there was a lot of great stuff coming out from a ton of small companies (or even solo devs).  It's interest to compare it to the indie renaissance we have been going through for the past ten years or so.


----------



## kublai (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm going to wait for the A500 maxi.


----------



## XDel (Aug 11, 2021)

I hope this is real


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 11, 2021)

jesterscourt said:


> As an American I always found the whole home PC market in Europe in the 80's/90's fascinating.  Between the Amstrad, Sinclair, and Commodore, it seems like there was a lot of great stuff coming out from a ton of small companies (or even solo devs).


And then there was the demo scene that was often even more impressive than the games.


----------



## XDel (Aug 11, 2021)

Exciting!


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 11, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> There will definitely be a full version with working keyboard so I really don't suggest buying this as adding a USB keyboard just seems daft. You might as well go the Raspberry Pi + Amiberry route at that point.
> 
> Also, no SWOS would be a crime.



Yes and no.

If I was buying a gift for family, this would still be preferable because it should be much easier to use and setup.

I’ve given mini consoles (including the C64 Mini) to family and the ‘nice box’, the ‘plug and play’ aspect combined with their smaller size was a plus for them. I doubt an RPi would have gone down as well even if I preconfigured everything.

As for myself, I agree about the Maxi or emulation route and would only pick one of these up for ‘collection’ sake…..but then I’m the type of person who bought Amiga OS 3.2 and is trying to make a custom Kickstart ROM.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 12, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> If I was buying a gift for family, this would still be preferable because it should be much easier to use and setup.
> 
> I’ve given mini consoles (including the C64 Mini) to family and the ‘nice box’, the ‘plug and play’ aspect combined with their smaller size was a plus for them. I doubt an RPi would have gone down as well even if I preconfigured everything.


I agree in principle, but I found the C64 mini a few steps below every other mini in terms of quality. I also gave one as a gift and the person really struggled with the crappy joystick. I really wish it had been a different company tackling these.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I agree in principle, but I found the C64 mini a few steps below every other mini in terms of quality. I also gave one as a gift and the person really struggled with the crappy joystick. I really wish it had been a different company tackling these.



Given the rubbish joysticks my family used to buy back in the day, for them it's probably just adding to the nostalgia  .


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 12, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Given the rubbish joysticks my family used to buy back in the day, for them it's probably just adding to the nostalgia  .


Yeah, I went through my share. I eventually got a Zipstick though and never looked back. Still have 3 of them


----------



## Wavy (Aug 12, 2021)

I would get this, but the pricing compared to the C64 Mini is quite a lot high. I own the C64 Maxi (I love it to bits BTW (no pun intended =P)) and that was $200 AUD. $200 for just the A500 _Mini_ is too much. So no thanks.

Though, I'd be interested if they make a A500 Maxi. I'm curious to see how something like that would turn out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice idea, but without the physical keyboard it's a bit pricy for an emubox. At this price point I'm more than happy to buy and refurbish an actual AMIGA 500/600, though not everyone is willing to deal with archaic TV hookups. I personally like my real deal better.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 12, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Nice idea, but without the physical keyboard it's a bit pricy for an emubox. At this price point I'm more than happy to buy and refurbish an actual AMIGA 500/600, though not everyone is willing to deal with archaic TV hookups. I personally like my real deal better.


My A1200 is hooked up to a Philips CM8833-II which is a heavenly combination.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 12, 2021)

I should really get my old Amiga 500 setup again, I wonder if it still works. The last time it was powered on is probably 1999 / 2000ish.

It would be fun to re visit it after all this time and install a compact flash card for a hard drive and maybe get an accelerator / more memory for it. Currently its pretty stock with just a ram upgrade to 1mb, however that's all you needed to play all those amazing games from a floppy disk.



subcon959 said:


> And then there was the demo scene that was often even more impressive than the games.



I was a bit young to really appreciate it at the time, however looking back its amazing what people managed to do with so little resources compared to today.

Jesus On E's is really impressive, it would be fun to load that on real Amiga hardware:


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> My A1200 is hooked up to a Philips CM8833-II which is a heavenly combination.


I'm a basic composite bimbo - my A600 HD never gave me any trouble in that regard and works like a charm. I even adapted the mini IDE port so I can use full-sized drive caddies, and I'm eyeing up an FDD emulator for rainy days when my magnetic spinning rust kicks the dust (which it will, but I've procured a stack of compatible replacements). I can't say I've ever had any "issues" with upscaling as long as the TV itself isn't bottom tier, maybe I'm just not that big of a snob. Moonstone for life - kids these days don't know the *real* Dark Souls prequel.


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 12, 2021)

Ohh. F*ck yeah. Time to sell my A1200 while the prices are still high.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2021)

InsaneNutter said:


> I should really get my old Amiga 500 setup again, I wonder if it still works. The last time it was powered on is probably 1999 / 2000ish.
> 
> It would be fun to re visit it after all this time and install a compact flash card for a hard drive and maybe get an accelerator / more memory for it. Currently its pretty stock with just a ram upgrade to 1mb, however that's all you needed to play all those amazing games from a floppy disk.
> 
> ...



Various models of Amiga, including various takes on the a500, have a leaky battery that does a number on circuit boards so even if you don't figure out if a modern screen can display it you might want to snip that off at least. If it is leaking you can clean the motherboard to stop things, and there are enough circuit manuals that you can probably repair traces as well (or have someone that can follow along with it and sort it).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Various models of Amiga, including various takes on the a500, have a leaky battery that does a number on circuit boards so even if you don't figure out if a modern screen can display it you might want to snip that off at least. If it is leaking you can clean the motherboard to stop things, and there are enough circuit manuals that you can probably repair traces as well (or have someone that can follow along with it and sort it).


In all fairness, nowadays there are full-on PCB replacements available on the cheap. If you have a steady hand and functioning donor IC's, you can "rebuild" an AMIGA from the ground up using more modern hardware while maintaining the original core components. Unless the battery leaks on a critical IC that cannot be easily replaced, meaning one of the custom-spun boys and girls (they all have funky names, after all), no AMIGA is a "hopeless" case. It's more a matter of how dedicated you are to having the original, native experience - a lot of people value that over emulation, in spite of its numerous benefits.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2021)

The price is high compared to other mini consoles released in the past few years and how much they offer for less. Well at least Nintendo's offerings.
That said I expect you'll be able to run AmigaOS and load your own disk images and use it like a (mostly) fully fledged Amiga, just like you can with TheC64. So you're not limited to the 25 included games. Most of the target audience for this product are probably tinkerers, hell, an entire generation of tinkerers grew up with the Amiga. So they probably expect most people to load their own disk images on there. Considering that, the game selection isn't of the same importance as it is with the other mini consoles you can't (officially) load your own ROMs on.
Having that ability is nice but you're still paying quite a lot for what is essentially a Raspberry Pi emulation box. $80 would've been a more reasonable price, $100 even would be pushing it but still acceptable. You could build something equivalent with a Pi for less than $80, granted Raspberry Pi is nonprofit and these guys aren't so you'd expect to pay a bit more.
Maybe they aren't selling enough of these things to offset the cost of licensing the games and getting injection molded plastics. They aren't a huge company (afaik) like Nintendo or Sony after all. And retro computers I would guess are considerably more niche these days than the NES or SNES.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 13, 2021)

I thought "oh, I could use my useless floppy disk collection again!" and then I see even the keyboard is fake....


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 13, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Introducing THEA500 Mini, a compact reimagining of the Amiga 500 home computer. Featuring perfect emulation of not only the original A500 but also the Advanced Graphics Architecture (AGA) of the A1200.
> 
> Play one of the included 25 classic Amiga games, selected from a simple to use carousel, including all-time greats like Alien Breed, Another World, Chaos Engine, Simon the Sorcerer and Worms.
> 
> ...




THIS LOOKS NICE I'm looking out for this one fs


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 13, 2021)

Cyan said:


> I thought "oh, I could use my useless floppy disk collection again!" and then I see even the keyboard is fake....


I don't think anyone would be crazy enough to put a floppy drive on a new console in 2021 lol. But I do think they will release a Maxi version with working keyboard.

Personally, I would've designed this one as a CD32 Mini instead of an A500 and put a $99 price on it. Then sold a proper A500 Maxi with working keyboard separately.

Considering how it's almost impossible to get a real CD32 these days I would've definitely bought it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I don't think anyone would be crazy enough to put a floppy drive on a new console in 2021 lol. But I do think they will release a Maxi version with working keyboard.
> 
> Personally, I would've designed this one as a CD32 Mini instead of an A500 and put a $99 price on it. Then sold a proper A500 Maxi with working keyboard separately.
> 
> Considering how it's almost impossible to get a real CD32 these days I would've definitely bought it.


Really? I've never seen a particular shortage of CD32's, there's pages upon pages of offers on eBay. A1200 or higher though, now that's a pickle to get at a reasonable price. In the end I settled for a non-AGA model myself, but one day I'll upgrade and cherish it for life.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 13, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Really? I've never seen a particular shortage of CD32's, there's pages upon pages of offers on eBay. A1200 or higher though, now that's a pickle to get at a reasonable price. In the end I settled for a non-AGA model myself, but one day I'll upgrade and cherish it for life.


Yeah, I meant getting one for a fair price. I guess it's because I still see the CD32 as a cutdown Amiga (albeit with CDROM) and not worth as much. I just can't wrap my head around £300+ for it. At least with the A1200 you're getting some tangible benefits.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Yeah, I meant getting one for a fair price. I guess it's because I still see the CD32 as a cutdown Amiga (albeit with CDROM) and not worth as much. I just can't wrap my head around £300+ for it. At least with the A1200 you're getting some tangible benefits.


In all honesty, the CD32 *is* an A1200, with reduced expansion options - the hardware is effectively identical (AGA-based), so it's actually an "affordable" way to get into that side of the AMIGA ecosystem. With the advent of modern accelerator cards (TF330, Vampire etc.) a lot of the removed expansion capabilities have been restored, and new features were added in, so if you're looking for a compact unit, it's not bad value. I'm just a bit of a snob and would prefer the all-in-one or, better yet, the tower, but I'm also not willing to lose my shirt to get one. In any case, you can get a CD32 in the neighbourhood of £180 if you're willing to take your time bargain hunting, which is "alright" for this kind of "flopped" hardware that never sold particularly well and as such is rather rare compared to the more mainstream models.


----------



## Magnus87 (Aug 13, 2021)

Again with a fake keyboard? I thought they learned their lesson, people want a real keyboard.

I love these "Mini" products but it seems absurd to have more than one model.Surely I ended up buying an A500 "MAXI"


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

Pretty sure my A1200 is still in my mum's loft. It had an annoying hardware problem, where the 2nd joystick port would work fine with a joystick, but not with a mouse (pointer wouldn't move). Wonder how hard that is to repair.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Pretty sure my A1200 is still in my mum's loft. It had an annoying hardware problem, where the 2nd joystick port would work fine with a joystick, but not with a mouse (pointer wouldn't move). Wonder how hard that is to repair.


Probably not hard at all - it's just a 9-pin, and you can rule out any pins that you know are working.

https://old.pinouts.ru/InputCables/AmigaMouseJoy_pinout.shtml

Probably some minor trace repair, or a reflow of the pins. Maybe a new port, more often just a thorough clean. These things are indestructible.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Probably not hard at all - it's just a 9-pin, and you can rule out any pins that you know are working.
> 
> https://old.pinouts.ru/InputCables/AmigaMouseJoy_pinout.shtml
> 
> Probably some minor trace repair, or a reflow of the pins. Maybe a new port, more often just a thorough clean. These things are indestructible.


Thanks, I don't remember so much about it now, but back then I thought that it couldn't just be certain pins not connecting through, and was more likely to be a worse kind of logic problem. I did a fair amount of messing around inside the machine, and did not have the appropriate skills to do it properly, so wouldn't have surprised me if I blew something etc. Would be interesting to investigate it properly sometime tho.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Thanks, I don't remember so much about it now, but back then I thought that it couldn't just be certain pins not connecting through, and was more likely to be a worse kind of logic problem. I did a fair amount of messing around inside the machine, and did not have the appropriate skills to do it properly, so wouldn't have surprised me if I blew something etc. Would be interesting to investigate it properly sometime tho.


Most of the functions on DB9 are completely analog as far as I know, that's why the AMIGA is perfectly happy using Mega Drive/Genesis gamepads as a "joystick", which is my favourite way to play. There are specific pins responsible for horizontal/vertical scroll, so just tracing these will show you the problem. Simpler times.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> There are specific pins responsible for horizontal/vertical scroll, so just tracing these will show you the problem.


From the link you posted above, the pins for mouse axes are the same as those used for digital joystick directions (which work fine), which is why I think it's something worse than just a circuit continuity problem from those pins. I remember that the only way I could move the mouse pointer (besides keyboard shortcuts) was by rotating the joystick in a circle, clockwise would move it one way and anticlockwise would move the other - somehow it was picking that up but not the signals from the mouse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> From the link you posted above, the pins for mouse axes are the same as those used for digital joystick directions (which work fine), which is why I think it's something worse than just a circuit continuity problem from those pins. I remember that the only way I could move the mouse pointer (besides keyboard shortcuts) was by rotating the joystick in a circle, clockwise would move it one way and anticlockwise would move the other - somehow it was picking that up but not the signals from the mouse.


Yeah, I can see people had similar problems upon looking into it. Looks like +5V line, pull up resistor or multiplexer. Should be an easy fix.

https://eab.abime.net/showthread.php?t=62001


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, I can see people had similar problems upon looking into it. Looks like +5V line, pull up resistor or multiplexer. Should be an easy fix.
> 
> https://eab.abime.net/showthread.php?t=62001


Oh that's really useful, thanks!


----------



## Pleng (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Considering how it's almost impossible to get a real CD32 these days I would've definitely bought it.



It would have been fantastic for you, me, and the other 3 people in the world who want one... But producing a mini version of such an obscure console would be a shortcut to bankruptcy for any commercial enterprise.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I don't think anyone would be crazy enough to put a floppy drive on a new console in 2021 lol. But I do think they will release a Maxi version with working keyboard.
> 
> Personally, I would've designed this one as a CD32 Mini instead of an A500 and put a $99 price on it. Then sold a proper A500 Maxi with working keyboard separately.
> 
> Considering how it's almost impossible to get a real CD32 these days I would've definitely bought it.



You forget that these things are aimed mainly at nostalgia and the A500 is most likely the highest selling model:
http://www.bambi-amiga.co.uk/amigahistory/sales.html



Magnus87 said:


> Again with a fake keyboard? I thought they learned their lesson, people want a real keyboard.
> 
> I love these "Mini" products but it seems absurd to have more than one model.Surely I ended up buying an A500 "MAXI"



IIRC with the C64, they said it was retailers who wanted the ‘mini’ version first.

Two models does make sense IMO since not everyone may have the space for the larger unit nor care about the keyboard and it makes it harder to buy as a gift for others, both financially (since it would probably cost more) and physically.

Biggest problem I have is simply the price, it just seems expensive for what it is and I’m hopeful of price cuts similar to the C64 Mini in time.


----------



## Magnus87 (Aug 14, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> IIRC with the C64, they said it was retailers who wanted the ‘mini’ version first.
> 
> Two models does make sense IMO since not everyone may have the space for the larger unit nor care about the keyboard and it makes it harder to buy as a gift for others, both financially (since it would probably cost more) and physically.
> 
> Biggest problem I have is simply the price, it just seems expensive for what it is and I’m hopeful of price cuts similar to the C64 Mini in time.



If you told me that it is a mini console like MegaDrive that has a false volume button or the SNES that has a false eject button, I would understand it however we are talking about computers and its main input method is the keyboard, so I would expect it to have a real one.

It is as if tomorrow Nintendo released a miniature edition of the Wii and the Wiimote did not have motion sensors, it only works as a classic controller.

Hopefully we can have the "MAXI" model of the A500 and have enough stock for "everyone"


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 14, 2021)

Magnus87 said:


> If you told me that it is a mini console like MegaDrive that has a false volume button or the SNES that has a false eject button, I would understand it however we are talking about computers and its main input method is the keyboard, so I would expect it to have a real one.
> 
> It is as if tomorrow Nintendo released a miniature edition of the Wii and the Wiimote did not have motion sensors, it only works as a classic controller.
> 
> Hopefully we can have the "MAXI" model of the A500 and have enough stock for "everyone"



They're including a physical mouse and joypad, I'd expect the included games to be configured to be playable via these, with minimal use of the on screen keyboard (maybe something like a save file). If not then that will be stupid. 

So far with the C64 Minis I gave I haven't heard any complaints about the lack of a keyboard. 

As I said before, not everyone may have room for a full sized A500 console nor want to spend the inevitably higher price for a 'maxi' version.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 15, 2021)

Prototype showing scale


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Prototype showing scale



Thinking about it, they should have made ‘DF0’ an SD card slot.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## peteruk (Oct 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


>





I've spent way too much on my hobbies this year, I must resist your temptations


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

peteruk said:


> I've spent way too much on my hobbies this year, I must resist your temptations


Lol, I'm having the same problem. I keep telling myself I don't need this since I have 3 Amigas already, but I just know I'm gonna cave at some point next year.

Btw, here's some more temptation in the form of the currently revealed games list.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm hoping that 3 of the yet to be revealed games are: Lemmings, Jimmy White's Snooker and SWOS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2021)

Sensible soccer is Codemasters which is now EA as of fairly recently.

Lemmings is Psygnosis which is Sony these days (and has been for a while) I believe.

Snooker was Virgin Interactive which these days means the borderline corpse of interplay if a search is anything to go by. Possibility there.

So yeah never say never but... actually I am betting on never.


On amiga releated notes. I picked up a box for Zool 2 yesterday. No game with it but all the postcards and stickers with it, and a few codewheels for various games. One for the shelf of cool things.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 16, 2021)

2 more games filled.. only 5 left now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2021)

Differences from the last picture.

Lost Patrol
Alien Breed
Titus Fox
Dragon's Breath.

Alien Breed was probably fairly obvious as it is the other Team 17 game. Personally I would suggest the more recent Alien Breed Trilogy but hey.
Never did Dragon's Breath/Dragon Lord but http://www.indieretronews.com/2017/03/dragons-breath-best-dragon-game-ever.html
Seems to be an early take on what today would either be monster breeding or monster rancher clones depending upon your disposition. Same dev on the Amiga also did Barbarian if we are noting things for controversies (had almost forgotten about that one), can't imagine that will be one of the big 5 last games if they are trying to drip feed like this they will be saving best for last and that is not going to shift units here.
Never heard of Titus Fox, whether that was because it was French or because it was a third rate mascot character on a system/generation full of them I don't know. Though if it was not Disney, Zool or James Pond did anybody care for the Amiga?
That said Titus did own the company that did Dragon's Breath/Dragon Lord so we might be able to give higher probabilities to fill in gaps. That is also where Virgin comes in so your Snooker desires might be closer than I thought.
Lost Patrol. A rare Vietnam game, and better yet a rare actually somewhat good Vietnam game. From the Ocean stable of games if we are noting publishers.

Bit of a quasi speedrun (there is a 1h:50 more longplay video as well) but covers the high points. 100K views on that too at time of writing which I would not have expected in the slightest.


Quickfire round of games and devs/pubs and notes.

Cadaver. Bitmap Brothers
F16 Combat Pilot. Digital integration, later sold to Titus.
Worms Director's Cut. Team 17 with Ocean playing around at times.
Another World. Delphine Software. Not sure what publisher would own this these days, and it gets other things anyway in these sorts of collections. Interplay do have some rights somewhere in this.
Zool. Gremlin Graphics, apparently owned by Urbanscan (new company from one of the main players in Gremlin) https://www.urbanscan.co.uk/ so whole knows. Monty Mole probably being among the absent possibilities here.
Project X. Team 17
Kick Off 2. Anco Software? No idea who owns what here today.
Dragon's Breath. Palace Software, bought out by Titus.
Simon the Sorcerer. Adventure Soft/Horror Soft. Would be surprised to see any other Adventure Soft/Horror Soft things as licensing will likely be an issue (Marvel and Elvira) and anything later for AmigaOS is probably too new/demanding.
Alien Breed 3d. Team 17
Pinball Dreams. Digital Illusions, later became Dice and then EA bought Dice. They do have some later pinball games on the Amiga but nothing that probably hit as hard as that, and Benefactor which is a kind of lemmings clone (even published by Psygnosis, which means probably Sony).
The Sentinel (the Sentry in the US). Firebird-Microprose-Infogrammes-modern Atari and the whole mess there.
Alien Breed. Team 17.
The Chaos Engine. Bitmap Brothers.
Lost Patrol. Ocean software, so Infogrammes and modern Atari again but might actually be Bandai.
Speedball 2. Bitmap Brothers
Titus Fox. Titus.
ATR All Terrain Racing. Team 17
Battle Chess. Interplay.
California games. Westwood did the Amiga version and that means Virgin-EA again, maybe Titus as well. The original C64 version from Epyx, and that is how we got Studio 3 making a bunch of such games for the DS a while back ( https://web.archive.org/web/2012110...t.com/news/epyx-returns-on-wii-psp-ds-6156004 ).

So
Bitmap Brothers
Titus
Interplay which also means Titus and possibly some aspects of Virgin
Team17
Gremlin Graphics
Adventure Soft
Digital Illusions/DICE


Notable absences from the Amiga lists of those.
*Bitmap Brothers*
Xenon (shmup) and Xenon II: Megablast
Speedball 1 if being completion types
There is an expansion called Cadaver the payoff.
Gods (platfomer)
Magic Pockets (platformer)
Chaos Engine 2

*Titus*
Prehistorik (platformer, think Chuck Rock), has seen andrios versions.
Super Cauldron (don't know if related to the C64 Cauldron games as they do own the dev).
Barbarian and its sequel by them owning the Dragon's Breath/Dragon Lord developer. Early fighting game so... unlikely.
PGA golf game
Game based on Who Framed Roget Rabbit called Hare Raising Havoc.

*Team17*
Alien Breed and Alien Breed 3d are there so there is II and the Tower Assault spinoff. There is also Alien Breed 3d II but that is a system grinder and not so fondly remembered.
Superfrog (platformer)
Body Blows (fighting game, unknown today but fairly well liked at the time)
Arcade Pool (pool simulator)

*Gremlin Graphics*
Many, even more if we consider them as publishers as well and what goes with rights there.
Doubt we will be seeing Lotus games (car racing) because Lotus. Lotus 3 did have a nice quasi procedural generation thing going on as well. Similar story for Toyota Celica GT Rally. They did however do Super Cars which was top down instead and might dodge that one. Top Gear (not related to the TV show) a possibility but eh. Jeep and Nigel Mansell had games as well.
Would be stunned if Premier Manager got the nod.
Venus the Flytrap. shmup.
Heroquest is likely a rights thing because board game.
Utopia and K240. Strategy games, and probably closest thing you will get to Populous from the devs seen so far.
Harlequin. Platformer and a possibility on the hidden gem list, not really the hard hitting finisher on a list but hey.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gremlin_Interactive if you want to pick over things there.

*Adventure Soft*
Elvira games, Waxworks (film from the time) and a Captain America game. Personal Nightmare is potentially on the list though LGR review.

*Digital Illusions/DICE*
Amiganoid (Arkanoid/breakout clone)
Benefactor (platformer)
Few other pinball dreams sequels.

*Interplay*
Bard's Tale but I can't imagine that being rights available.
Neuromancer that was nominally based on the book (if you have not read it then it is ground zero for cyberpunk) I similarly imagine to be a rights nightmare.
Future Wars/Time Travellers. Same devs as Another World actually, however I imagine if they were going to go for that then Flashback would be their goal (mind you that might be US Gold instead which is a whole other minefield and there is set to be a Flashback 2 out before long so... yeah)
Would be stunned if Lost Vikings (early Blizzard game) makes an appearance on this one.
Wasteland was not an Amiga game for reasons I am not sure about (was on DOS and plenty of amiga ports either side of this).
They have a lord of the rings game but... yeah. Star Trek 25th Anniversary edition too, probably one of the better Star Trek games too.
Dungeon Master II (dungeon crawler, and system grinder) is a maybe.

As mentioned above Interplay, Virgin and Titus all get very odd so who knows on that one.


5 to round out the list then. Dropping anything with any kind of rights issue that makes this a nightmare.
Would not be surprised to see Zool 2, will probably round out at least the mainline Alien Breed and get II in there, maybe Amiganoid, Utopia a possibility, Xenon or its sequel perhaps, Chaos Engine 2 likely on that.
Anything with 2 in there and games already on the list I will go with a higher bet on (zool 2 lower on the spread as not so many care there), probably then get a few oddball platformers and maybe a shmup.


----------



## peteruk (Nov 17, 2021)

Speedball 2 might be the straw that broke the camel's back, my bank balance hates you Subcon


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 17, 2021)

I need to get my A1200 up and running again, just need to burn Kickstart 3.2.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 17, 2021)

Every time I start thinking about it, I see the price and get put off. I'm also not confident that it will get any cheaper over time. Also, my Steam Deck reservation is around the same time as this now so there's that.

I still want one though :/


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 17, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Every time I start thinking about it, I see the price and get put off. I'm also not confident that it will get any cheaper over time. Also, my Steam Deck reservation is around the same time as this now so there's that.
> 
> I still want one though :/



 Looking at the C64 Mini, I think there is a chance of a drop but not for a couple of years.

It always seems to be the Maxi which stays near full price.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 17, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Looking at the C64 Mini, I think there is a chance of a drop but not for a couple of years.
> 
> It always seems to be the Maxi which stays near full price.


I guess it depends how many they will be able to produce. Due to it being Amiga-related I'll definitely be experiencing some FOMO around release time. I'm still kicking myself for not picking up a CD32 before they got expensive.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2021)

*Qwak* and *Super Cars II*


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> *Qwak* and *Super Cars II*


Solid additions


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2021)

Seems I was somewhat off on my previous post. https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-a500-mini.592580/page-3#post-9662046

Didn't know Team17 had any kind of rights to Qwak (indeed was not on my list, probably should now include things they published*) and I only mentioned supercars in passing as a possibility rather than any kind of firmness as all else in racing land is probably tied up in rights hell.

Minor curio. Qwak also saw a port to the GBA http://www.qwak.co.uk/pages/gba/ where it was actually an unofficial commercial effort. Though if it ended up in the hands of a dev rather than some legacy collection of a conglomerate I imagine a token sum and a phonecall might have got it sorted.

*Assassin (hack and slash shooter -- think Strider or maybe gunstar heroes and quite good (not on par with those though) but there is also a reason few speak of it today, and that is not just the amiga curse)
The same devs also did Overdrive which is kind of a micro machines (granted I doubt many will know that these days, even with the not so bad return the other year) racing game. Appeared on the blackberry as well apparently.
Super Stardust which is a more conventional shmup.
F17 Challenge... does anybody want this sort of game, not to mention there is already F16 combat pilot.
Nightlong: Union City Conspiracy (at best a cult classic point and click)
Speris legacy but that was A1200 so I don't know how far this reaches. If you are looking for a 2d Zelda alternative that only a few know about then go find the PS1 game Alundra. Would also not be in my final picks (or maybe oh no we lied have some bonus picks) to drive up interest.
ATR: All Terrain Racing is already on the list which probably should have keyed me into looking more at the publisher side of things.


I should probably also count up the various things done and see who submitted what, though no real reason to assume they will all be the same or anything.

So 3 to go.
Think I will double down on my previous post predictions with even more on them finishing alien breed mainline out at least with II (skip 3d 2) and I can't imagine they did not push super hard for chaos engine 2. Though I will open myself up to the possibility of a single rights nightmare type game being unveiled in the final push or surprise bonus.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> The same devs also did Overdrive which is kind of a micro machines (granted I doubt many will know that these days, even with the not so bad return the other year) racing game.


Is that the same as the Pole Position clone? I spent a lot of time playing that on BBC Micro.

Edit: Forgot to give my predictions. I'm thinking Gods since we're already doing Bitmap Brothers, and that is a particularly notable one for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Is that the same as the Pole Position clone? I spent a lot of time playing that on BBC Micro.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to give my predictions. I'm thinking Gods since we're already doing Bitmap Brothers, and that is a particularly notable one for me.


Top down or possibly 2.5 depending upon your opinion, and another for the list of horizon as effect in the title screen it seems ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/once-you-see-it-classic-game-title-screens.326030/ ). Only BBC micro thing I have any great memories of is Elite as well so there is also that.
Video


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ah, that's definitely not the same as I was thinking. The BBC Micro one was a fairly blatant Pole Position rip off.

I guess it's pointless to hope for any other point and click adventure? I really thought they would include more mouse heavy games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2021)

If sticking within the devs/pubs seen thus far then it is mostly Interplay efforts and that is going to be rights nightmare for most of it; Hero Quest (granted that is Gremlin Graphics) is still pretty big, Neuromancer film rights (which I can only imagine includes game) from a quick search is, and Adventure Soft which maybe have one more game that is not rights nightmare (even then it is tied to Elvira at some level) or trying (and not a great one), Lord of the Rings and Star Trek are never going to happen with them being what they are today, Bard's Tale has that whole continuation episodic thing going on so eh and none of the earlier things have much on that front.

They have Another World in the list already so their other other game in Future Wars/Time Travellers might be doable (the other game, and one more will know, being Flashback and different pub with their own decades later sequel coming out before too terribly long).

As far as mouse heavy games then even in fantasy land where we get the Cannon Fodders, Populous, Lemmings, Syndicate, Theme Park, Dune II (though I suppose I had also better note Dune 1* if I am still considering point and click), LucasArts efforts from Monkey Island and whatever else, It came from the desert then have you played most of those in recent years? Dune II needs that UI mod for me, and most of the rest are obtuse to say the least, and most would get about 5 minutes into learning sword fighting in monkey island...

*no gameplay just soundtrack, apologies if people wanted to do something else that involved listening for the next hour.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> F17 Challenge... does anybody want this sort of game, not to mention there is already F16 combat pilot.



F17 Challenge is a racing game, and F16 combat pilot is (I assume) a flight simulator. There's not a great deal of overlap!


----------



## RuySan (Nov 29, 2021)

I think this is a missed opportunity to bring also those late Amiga gems, that kinda missed the mainstream years. Stuff like fighting spirit, shadow fighter and ruff n tumble. It could bring some extra coverage for the machine. I also think that 25 games is not enough, specially when a couple of these aren't that significant.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2021)

Pleng said:


> F17 Challenge is a racing game, and F16 combat pilot is (I assume) a flight simulator. There's not a great deal of overlap!


My bad. Got it confused with something else. Though might do for the Pole Position clone and might also dodge licensing hassle.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 10, 2021)

*Paradroid 90* and *Arcade Pool*


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 10, 2021)

I wanted Jimmy White's Snooker, but can't complain as Arcade Pool was a pretty solid effort from Team17.

Get your bets in for the final game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2021)

Seems I am doing awfully here at guessing. Didn't think Graftgold was in the mix but also not sure what Virgin owned of them in the end.
Realistic fantasy world at this point. If Graftgold are now in the mix that does possibly open up the door to Simulcra aka one of my favourite games ever, certainly on the Amiga. Not really the big closer game to generate all that buzz for most though.
That said of all their games they picked Paradroid 90? Not a bad game by any means but Uridium and several others a possibility has me curious why that (though different pubs in the later years so probably that).

Last game... I am not expecting Zool 2 any more as that is not the thing you end a drip feed like this on (saving that it is not a "surprise, we actually have 5 more/bonus games"). Alien Breed II is missing still, Chaos Engine 2 is also missing and arguably the biggest oversight. Still not discounting a last minute "we did it lads, we got Lemmings" or something most would normally associate with the Amiga. Of my previous list of possibilities then for a serious get all the internet peeps talking thing I am not sure what there is.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 10, 2021)

I was thinking Xenon 2 or Gods, but neither seem like the sort of title that would be used to keep the buzz going over the new year.


----------



## XDel (Dec 10, 2021)

I have 3 on pre-order plus I run a virtual Amiga on my Pi 4.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 19, 2021)

The final game is the rather excellent *Stunt Car Racer.*


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2021)

Same company as Simulcra...

On a different note but on a marginally related topic, and I can't be bothered to make a new post, but courtesy of all my amiga video searches ze algorithm decided I might like

I was. This sort of hardware replacement, and not even having to faff with FPGAs, is something I had not expected to see just yet.
Short version. A little adapter board and you can replace your Amiga CPU with a far shinier one that the raspberry pi is emulating, however it is not emulation in the traditional sense as the rest of the hardware is speaking to it as though it were a CPU (plus has network, hard drive and more besides). Fancy workbench within 15 seconds as well.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 23, 2021)

He mentions 15 euro in that video but it seems to be around 50 quid everywhere I looked.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 28, 2022)

A video to show some of the manufacturing processes for the A500 mini...


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 28, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Same company as Simulcra...
> 
> On a different note but on a marginally related topic, and I can't be bothered to make a new post, but courtesy of all my amiga video searches ze algorithm decided I might like
> 
> ...




I’m still waiting for the A1200 version to replace my ACA1233n, although it‘s going to be allot more expensive since it has to be done via the expansion port.

I’d rather use ‘real’ hardware but it’s too cost prohibitive for my liking.


----------



## ital (Jan 28, 2022)

It does look like a quality piece of equipment but I'd much rather have a properly configured WHDload machine using Tinylauncher on Vita as per this thread:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-bes...the-sony-ps-vita-and-how-to-set-it-up.605863/



Tried giving it a go using Windows emulated on a Mac and that added an extra level of challenge due to F button mapping, mouse button issues etc.. so gave it a rest. Anyone else tried it?

The 3DS port is quite good though if you're just using ADFs (plus much better sound due to bassier speakers):

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-uae3ds-amiga-500-emulator-for-nintendo-3ds.558577/

For some reason the Vita is really slow on loading ADFs in contrast to the 3DS and upping the drive speed just makes the sound distort as well as other issues.

Best thing with this Mini is that it just works so no faff as that factor is immense when it comes to Amiga as its so user unfriendly to configure. Do think the graphics look better on small portable screens though and 3DS excels in that respect as its pixel perfect plus you get the keyboard on the bottom screen and a proper touch mouse.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 7, 2022)

£5 price drop on Amazon, now £114.95 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09BW8N7JZ

Still too much for my liking though.


----------



## ital (Feb 12, 2022)

Should be £75 tops. Just like the PCE that was ridiculously overpriced to fleece die hard fans and cash in on mini mania. If they'd released that at £75 as well it would've sold so much more rather than sitting in Amazon warehouses where people like myself are waiting for them to drop to £40 when they clear them out. 

Predict this will be the same except they won't have produced as many as its even more niche. 

The PS Classic at £30 was (once modded) the one to rule them all for all your retro wants but even half the fun of that was tweaking the config and getting it just so. SNES Mini did it best in every respect although I'd buy a GameBoy Mini for upto £90 due to Nintendo Tax reasons. 

Definitely think thats next as the Mario G&W hanhelds were a test run for security as those screens were way too good for what they were used for.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 13, 2022)

TBH, I don't think I would buy it even then. It's just too much of a turn off to not have a working keyboard on an A500. The Maxi makes way more sense but will no doubt cost loads more.

I probably would've paid upto £75 if they had gone for a CD32 mini though.


----------



## spanner (Mar 23, 2022)

I am going to hack this like I hacked THEC64 with PCUAE, it can not load ADF file, they used some Ideas from PCUAE on THEA500 Carousel like favorites carousel.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 23, 2022)

spanner said:


> I am going to hack this like I hacked THEC64 with PCUAE, it can not load ADF file, they used some Ideas from PCUAE on THEA500 Carousel like favorites carousel.



This can apparently directly boot whdload files which I would argue is a far greater feature than adfs, and something UAE doesn't natively support.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like the launch is slightly delayed to April 8th. It bothers me that they are trying to create FOMO by saying the initial batch is going to sell out, which implies there might be a wait for the next run.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 25, 2022)

I have super high hopes that they'll release a "max" version with fully working keyboards like they did for the C64 Mini/Maxi.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 25, 2022)

Harsky said:


> I have super high hopes that they'll release a "max" version with fully working keyboards like they did for the C64 Mini/Maxi.



I'd like a "Maxi" version of this, however.... 

The C64 Maxi was the same size as an original C64. The original A500 was massive, thought and I wouldn't want something quite so big. This might give them a dilemma; provide a fully functional machine with a footprint that's a little more reasonable, or produce a 1:1 scale model. I can't help but think either way, some people are always going to be upset. Unless I'm the only person in the world with the size concern; maybe that's less of an issue for them, then!


----------



## Pleng (Mar 25, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I probably would've paid upto £75 if they had gone for a CD32 mini though



I guess somebody could design a 3D printed model of the CD32 which we could transplant the guts of this thing into.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 26, 2022)

Pleng said:


> I guess somebody could design a 3D printed model of the CD32 which we could transplant the guts of this thing into.


True, but I'd much rather have a nice injection moulded case.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 26, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> True, but I'd much rather have a nice injection moulded case.


So would I. But together we represent about 50% of the entire customer base for such a product, so I doubt it will happen


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ze algorithm decided I might like and now you all get to watch it as well

Simple/supported side loading via WHDload is available which is nice. The hidden bonus game referenced is Citadel which is not on the devs/pubs list of earlier but I am way too lazy to go looking at Amiga era buyouts again
https://www.lemonamiga.com/games/details.php?id=1863

Quality also appears to be reasonably up there as well. That said https://amigang.com/amigamini-thea500/ questions some of the versions.


> Note: Most versions of games are the disk based AGA versions and not the original OCS version that would have been released on the A500. Also disappointedly Simon The Sorcerer is the Non Talkie version, and not the voiced version that was made for the CD32.



I am also not going to lie. I do want one of those mice. I am presuming they did not kick it too terribly old school and went for laser. Will go well with my nice RM nimbus keyboard (though while still ps/2 it is new enough to have a windows key and normal full keyboard layout as I am not that cool/lucky).


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 14, 2022)

So, after saying I wasn't interested I somehow ended up getting one anyway....

The good news is that it's a very nice system. The mouse is brilliant and I probably would've bought one of those anyway if I hadn't got the whole thing. The gamepad less so, I've been struggling with it and longing for some sort of Competition Pro or Zipstick instead. There are plenty of config settings and a decent, if cumbersome, onscreen keyboard.

Best of all though, it allows USB loading right out of the box, so I've been having a blast with WHDLoad. The next step is to check out a complete Workbench environment like AMiNIMiga, so I can re-create the mask of King Tut in Deluxe Paint..


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2022)

They definitely did a USB version of the Competition Pro several years ago, maybe you can find one. (E: to clarify "they" doesn't mean the people who are doing the A500 mini)

Nice to hear you can load whatever you want without having to hack it, definitely makes it way more useful. Still probably can't justify getting one when I can emulate, but am still happy with my purchase of the mouse on its own.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> They definitely did a USB version of the Competition Pro several years ago, maybe you can find one. (E: to clarify "they" doesn't mean the people who are doing the A500 mini)


Yeah, I think it was Speedlink. The cheapest I can find it is 30 quid so I'll probably pass for now. Plus I have no idea how good the quality actually is.

I have the one that came with TheC64 which is also a Comp Pro rip off, but it doesn't feel that great to use either.

Might have to just make one of those RPi Pico USB-DB9 adapters and use one of my original Zipsticks, which still works great after all these years. But at that point, why not just play on my A1200 instead.. meh lol


----------

